# suche Julia Koschitz



## lokfan87 (21 Feb. 2011)

Hi an alle User und Poster,

ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar Bildern von Julia Koschitz, spielt in Doctors Diary mit. Leider sind Bilder von Ihr sehr rar zu finden. Wäre echt nett wenn jemand bitte ein paar Bilder von Ihr hätte und diese Posten würde.


----------



## Q (21 Feb. 2011)

immerhin diese wären schon mal da:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...chitz-doctors-diary-promoshoot-2009-13-x.html

video:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...lia-koschitz-der-fall-des-lemming-2009-a.html


----------



## lokfan87 (7 März 2011)

danke für die schnellen vorschläge :thumbup:


----------

